# So Simple You Probably Never Thought Of It



## Bob Korves (Oct 7, 2015)

I used to do a fair amount of work on aircraft.  There are lots of things on aircraft that need to be cleaned, freed up, and/or lubricated, and they are usually deep down in a wing or fuselage with an access hole slightly bigger than your arm.  The same sorts of things lurk in our shops.  Spraying from a distance just wastes what you are squirting and leaves a nasty, gummy mess when it dries.  The out of focus photo shows two of these high tech devices, one made from Tygon tubing, the other made from medical latex tubing, both very thin walled.  They are about 30 years old and still going strong, but not as flexible as when new.  I roll them up and hang them on a nail in the spray can storage area.  Simple and quick to swap in and out as needed.  Make at least one that is longer than your arm, and also versions with long and short tubes on the business end.  Only downside is that it takes two hands to use, though sometimes another body part can be used to bump the valve.  Why spray an ounce and make a mess when you can give it a couple drops in the precise place needed with this simple tool?  Did I mention that I am frugal?  Spray cans last me for decades...


----------



## jfcayron (Oct 7, 2015)

How/where do you find such tubing?

Great idea! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 7, 2015)

jfcayron said:


> How/where do you find such tubing?
> 
> Great idea! Thanks for sharing.


Good question!  I don't remember exactly what I have.  Here is one place with a bunch of choices:
http://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-plastic-and-rubber-tubing/=z9l5z5 

I just measured one of the red plastic straws at about .085", which means you will be looking for 1/16" I.D. tubing.  Pick something thin wall, flexible, stretchy enough to push over the straw, and oil resistant.  PVC, Neoprene, and silicone would all work.  Just need something that stretches but does not take a set.  Reinforcing strands in the tubing probably might not let it stretch enough to go over the straw.  No for sure to Teflon, polyethylene, and the like.  Cheap is not a bad thing, either...


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 7, 2015)

I have don that when needed. As for where to get the tubing, if you have a hobby shop near by is one some crafts stores carry it also.


----------



## jim18655 (Oct 7, 2015)

You can use wire insulation also for an extension in a pinch. Find the right size and strip off about 8". Solid wire works best.


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 7, 2015)

Heat shrink tubing will work in a pinch.


----------



## Andre (Oct 7, 2015)

That's a really great idea, thanks for sharing!


----------



## GK1918 (Oct 8, 2015)

Napa, vacuum rubber hose for AC servos.  Another source is 2 cycle fuel line clear
sold by the foot....................


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 8, 2015)

Another old trick has come full circle.

 "Billy G"


----------



## David S (Oct 8, 2015)

Neat trick.  The tubing for windshield wiper fluid may work.

David


----------



## RJSakowski (Oct 8, 2015)

This trick also works well for spraying insulating foam into otherwise inaccessible spots.


----------



## Riaan (Oct 8, 2015)

RJSakowski said:


> This trick also works well for spraying insulating foam into otherwise inaccessible spots.



That would probably make your tubing a one-shot affair though wouldnt it? That stuff is sticky and nasty.


----------



## RJSakowski (Oct 8, 2015)

Riaan said:


> That would probably make your tubing a one-shot affair though wouldnt it? That stuff is sticky and nasty.


Not really,  I used some 1/8" I.D. polyethylene tubing.  If you squirt some acetone in the tube immediately after using it, the foam melts down.  A small plug of acetone soaked paper toweling will push any residue out,  After the foam has set up, it can be pushed out with a length of 1/16" rod.  At any rate, the tubing is cheap enough and it allowed me to get into some pretty deep pockets so it would be well worth disposing of it after use.

Bob


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 8, 2015)

thanks Bob(s) for sharing the tips!!!


----------



## hardhatdiver (Oct 12, 2015)

Going through today's email, see "The Hobby-Machinist News", and see Bob (even through the horse collar PFD). What's up Bob? Good tip.

Jer


----------



## PGB1 (Oct 13, 2015)

Great Idea! I never thought of making my own. (Being the bird doo head that I am sometimes...)

For my truck's rocker panels & other hidden salt trappers, I use something pre-made to shoot aerosol lanolin into the weep holes for rust prevention. The pre-made gizmo works on many aerosol cans, even paint. But your idea is a whole lot cheaper and customizable!   I have had two of the ends of the pre-made ones fly off only to be lost forever inside the rocker cavity. The pre-made thing is http://www.kellsportproducts.com/fluidfilmwand.html 

Your post inspired me to make your version and customize it a bit for my intended use. I took a 1" long piece of 0.250" brass round stock, turned 1/3 of the length down to fit inside the tubing tightly. I left some barbs on the 'stem' so it would not fly off inside the hidden component being sprayed,  Next I drilled through almost exiting the other end. The final step was to cross drill around the 'nozzle' at 0.0625" for a 360 degree spray pattern. (Thus, blatantly & rudely stealing the pre-made one's nozzle design). 

Thanks for posting the idea. I had fun making my version and spent zero dollars in the process. More importantly, I avoided raking the leaves, washing the car, putting up storm windows and such for a whole hour!
Paul


----------

